# lsd in the nx



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

i know that the nx2000 has lsd... but what about the 1.6?
how can i tell if it has lsd, (i have a really bad clutch at the moment, stock and on 130,00km) so doing a little burn out only kills my clutch more, where do i look on the chasie to find out?
also, what does VLSD mean/do compared to LSD?
thanks


----------



## nissannx (Feb 29, 2004)

Sazbot said:


> i know that the nx2000 has lsd... but what about the 1.6?
> how can i tell if it has lsd


The NX1600 does not have a LSD. You can check the manual for confirmation of that.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Sazbot said:


> i know that the nx2000 has lsd... but what about the 1.6?
> how can i tell if it has lsd, (i have a really bad clutch at the moment, stock and on 130,00km) so doing a little burn out only kills my clutch more, where do i look on the chasie to find out?
> also, what does VLSD mean/do compared to LSD?
> thanks


You don't have LSD. They only put that on the SE-R's up until 97 I think. If I'm correct the V in VLSD stands for Viscious(someone correct me if I'm wrong). All I can tell you is it's an upgraded LSD. If you want LSD Phantom Grip makes one for the GA16DE manual tranny. Somewhere around $200 I think.

Mitch


----------



## Jed118 (Nov 15, 2004)

If you want to be SURE it's not LSD, spin one wheel and if the other one goes the opposite way it's open end.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Jed118 said:


> If you want to be SURE it's not LSD, spin one wheel and if the other one goes the opposite way it's open end.


Dude, it's a fact that they didn't make the GA16DE trannys with LSD. There has been a rumor about some of the JDM trannys having LSD but that is only a rumor.

Mitch


----------



## Jed118 (Nov 15, 2004)

Well I don't know all that yet, I only read half the repair manual so far trying to keep this car from rattling itself loose. 

I have an auto (unfortunately) so it would really not phase me if it had LSD. 

Or if I had LSD... :fluffy:


----------

